# Riders who cancel can still rate you!



## Candy Land (Jul 10, 2015)

I learned this over the weekend. I was on vacation with my friend and requested an uber. I didn’t drop a pin I put in the correct address: 4539 Jackson Road and I also included the destination. I saw that the driver was only 3 mins away so I went to wait for him at the door. About 5 minutes pass and I am still waiting so I open the app to see that he has passed my street and coming back around because it’s a one way, okay fine.

I wait another 3-4 minutes and still no sign of my driver, so I call him. He answers and I tell him I am outside waiting, how much longer? He says he’s pulling up, so I confirm the address with him and he says yes. I wait another 4-5 minutes and still no uber. So I opened the app to see that he’s now about 4 blocks over. I call his phone and tell him I am still waiting and the app says he’s blocks away. He says oh no I am and have been sitting out front of 4540 for about 7 minutes. I call him bluff and say no you’re not because I am see the building 4540 it’s right across the street. He think says “You told me you were 4040 Emerson Drive.

I give him the correct address again and tell him to hurry because now I am about 20-30 minutes behind and have dinner reservations. He says okay no problem, give him less than 5 mins. Well 10 minutes passed and still no sign of the driver, so I opened the app again. When I do I see that my ride has started and he’s on the way to my destination and he’s about 3-4 mins into the trip.

SO I CANCELED THE TRIP and then the option can up to rate him and I gave him 1 star and commented why. I ended up catching a cab. Before I made it to the restaurant Uber contacted me via email to ask what happened. I was at dinner and didn’t feel like ruining my night going back and forth with uber. So I ignored the email, woke up the next day with another email from uber regarding this driver. I contacted uber and explained what happened.


I say all that to say this “RIDERS CAN RATE YOU, EVEN IF THEY CANCEL THE TRIP. I’m assuming they can only rate on trips that are canceled but started.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

good to know, thanks for sharing the experience.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Drum rolling.
*Strikes will start on Friday 5:00 PM*. 
If you do not want to participate - it is ok.

*No Drivers = No Uber *
**Let us know where you are going to be driving so we can send you pick up request. *How many do you want?* 10 or 20 request?


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Whenever a trip has started that can either be through verbal queue of the rider, desperate drivers who wants pennies per minute, or even with or without driver in the vehicle. The outcome will always allow the rating system to be initiated once service has started. I should know, had a couple times where rider says to just let the clock run meanwhile trying to get 5 people and a baby in an Xcar, told them to get out, and canceled. This welcomed me to my first 1 star rating, and also disclosed the location where I won't be picking up anyone anytime soon. Damn poverish urban dwellers.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

HiFareLoRate said:


> Whenever a trip has started that can either be through verbal queue of the rider, desperate drivers who wants pennies per minute, or even with or without driver in the vehicle. The outcome will always allow the rating system to be initiated once service has started. I should know, had a couple times where rider says to just let the clock run meanwhile trying to get 5 people and a baby in an Xcar, told them to get out, and canceled. This welcomed me to my first 1 star rating, and also disclosed the location where I won't be picking up anyone anytime soon. Damn poverish urban dwellers.


Once again, start the trip only when all pax are in the vehicle and you have approved each of them for transport in your vehicle. None of this "start the trip; I'll be right out" nonsense.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

HiFareLoRate said:


> Whenever a trip has started that can either be through verbal queue of the rider, desperate drivers who wants pennies per minute, or even with or without driver in the vehicle. The outcome will always allow the rating system to be initiated once service has started. I should know, had a couple times where rider says to just let the clock run meanwhile trying to get 5 people and a baby in an Xcar, told them to get out, and canceled. This welcomed me to my first 1 star rating, and also disclosed the location where I won't be picking up anyone anytime soon. Damn poverish urban dwellers.


forgive my ignorance. but, how do I know if I have gotten a 1* from a Pax. as oppose to a few lower ratings


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Great.


----------



## xUberEmployee (Sep 29, 2015)

Candy Land said:


> I learned this over the weekend. I was on vacation with my friend and requested an uber. I didn't drop a pin I put in the correct address: 4539 Jackson Road and I also included the destination. I saw that the driver was only 3 mins away so I went to wait for him at the door. About 5 minutes pass and I am still waiting so I open the app to see that he has passed my street and coming back around because it's a one way, okay fine.
> 
> I wait another 3-4 minutes and still no sign of my driver, so I call him. He answers and I tell him I am outside waiting, how much longer? He says he's pulling up, so I confirm the address with him and he says yes. I wait another 4-5 minutes and still no uber. So I opened the app to see that he's now about 4 blocks over. I call his phone and tell him I am still waiting and the app says he's blocks away. He says oh no I am and have been sitting out front of 4540 for about 7 minutes. I call him bluff and say no you're not because I am see the building 4540 it's right across the street. He think says "You told me you were 4040 Emerson Drive.
> 
> ...


As long as the trip has started, you'd be able to rate. This make sense in cases where something bad happened mid-trip, and either driver or rider had to get out but still retains the ability to rate what happened. Ie, in your case, wouldn't you like to rate the driver for starting the trip without you being in the car and lying about where he is to your pickup location? However, if a trip didn't start and then it was cancelled, then the system doesn't allow ratings. Ie, trip cancelled by rider before you arrived at pickup. So riders can only rate you on a cancelled trip that was previously started, not just all on cancelled trip. Just wanted to help clarify


----------



## Candy Land (Jul 10, 2015)

xUberEmployee said:


> As long as the trip has started, you'd be able to rate. This make sense in cases where something bad happened mid-trip, and either driver or rider had to get out but still retains the ability to rate what happened. Ie, in your case, wouldn't you like to rate the driver for starting the trip without you being in the car and lying about where he is to your pickup location? However, if a trip didn't start and then it was cancelled, then the system doesn't allow ratings. Ie, trip cancelled by rider before you arrived at pickup. So riders can only rate you on a cancelled trip that was previously started, not just all on cancelled trip. Just wanted to help clarify


No problem, I don't uber anymore but I keep seeing people here say pax cant rate on a canceled trip I just wanted to clarify that they can.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Candy Land said:


> No problem, I don't uber anymore but I keep seeing people here say pax cant rate on a canceled trip I just wanted to clarify that they can.


On a cancelled trip they can't. On a trip that was started then cancelled, they can. Big difference.


----------



## Candy Land (Jul 10, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> On a cancelled trip they can't. On a trip that was started then cancelled, they can. Big difference.


Exactly. But some drivers feel like when kick pax out and the ride is cancelled midway that pax cant rate when they clearly can.


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

Candy Land said:


> I learned this over the weekend. I was on vacation with my friend and requested an uber. I didn't drop a pin I put in the correct address: 4539 Jackson Road and I also included the destination. I saw that the driver was only 3 mins away so I went to wait for him at the door. About 5 minutes pass and I am still waiting so I open the app to see that he has passed my street and coming back around because it's a one way, okay fine.
> 
> I wait another 3-4 minutes and still no sign of my driver, so I call him. He answers and I tell him I am outside waiting, how much longer? He says he's pulling up, so I confirm the address with him and he says yes. I wait another 4-5 minutes and still no uber. So I opened the app to see that he's now about 4 blocks over. I call his phone and tell him I am still waiting and the app says he's blocks away. He says oh no I am and have been sitting out front of 4540 for about 7 minutes. I call him bluff and say no you're not because I am see the building 4540 it's right across the street. He think says "You told me you were 4040 Emerson Drive.
> 
> ...


he started the ride so that why you were able to rate him that's all. If you canceled and he didn't start the ride then you wouldn't have been able to rate at the end.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

in the past i have kicked a few riders out or had them cancel to "save them money" before i got to destination. it worked before that they could not rate me. even a few wrong riders when i was a new. maybe now they can. this sucks, it was a trick in my bag if i suspected pissy pax and bad rating coming. 1- 3 can ruin your rating for a whole week or more.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

The key thing here is that the driver started the ride- if he hadn't, you wouldn't have been able to rate him.

Of course he shouldn't have started it before arriving where you were waiting for him.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Complete news to me here. Because as a driver, if i start a ride,and say 10min passes and mid trip they cancel, we as a driver surely cant rate them. However yall are saying a pax can still rate, on a cancelled trip? Doesnt seem right


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> However yall are saying a pax can still rate, on a cancelled trip? Doesnt seem right


It's not right. I've seen it spelled out right in the app and/or website that if a trip is canceled, neither person can rate the other.

So either there was a glitch or the person who started this thread is confused.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Candy Land said:


> Exactly. But some drivers feel like when kick pax out and the ride is cancelled midway that pax cant rate when they clearly can.


this is how it was before they must have changed it


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Apparently people cannot read English as it has been broken down several times. The only reason passenger was able to rate on this "cancel" was because the driver started the trip when they were not supposed to. He was pulling some shady stuff. Essentially the passenger was NOT CANCELLING the trip but actually "ending the ride". During any ride a passenger can cancel, but that is the same thing as you ending trip or cancelling mid trip for some bad passenger. 

A cancel on a NON STARTED trip (meaning started by driver) cannot be rated. 

So if the driver did things the right way and not had started the trip he would not have been given a one star.


----------

